# fast question: different colored shirts in same order?



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

im not sure if any companies do this for small orders (100) but are thier any providers that would allow me to have like 50 aqua blue, and 50 black?.. yea i know, random colors


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you referring to having someone print two different colored shirts or are you talking about buying two different colored shirts? 

I say yes to both questions, but want to make sure I understand what you are asking.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

print
example.. i have 1 design comming on 24 small, 24 medium, 24 large, 24 lx... can i get 12 of each size on one color, and 12 on another color? or do i have to make two seperate orders of 50 each


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

as long as the print works on both ground colors without modification it should be fine. I don't see why it would be an issue.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

thank you red.. you are extremely helpful today


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

you are very welcome 

i forgot to ask if this was a multi color job or just 1 color and what color would the design be on the black and aqua shirts. not that this will effect my previous answer, i'm just curious.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

white and yellow most likely..


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would still think this wouldn't be an issue because you have decent quantities but you maybe charged for a color change (maybe 5-10$?)


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

I dont charge color changes unless i have to change ink color. as long as the ink colors you picked work on whatever color shirt you want to use it wouldn't matter to me.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

adivito said:


> I dont charge color changes unless i have to change ink color. as long as the ink colors you picked work on whatever color shirt you want to use it wouldn't matter to me.


That's the thing, he wants to do a color change from white to yellow.
It doesn't take long to do a color change from white to yellow, very little cleaning needed, so this makes the request very reasonable. We only charged 5$/color for a color change and there was no minimums required for a 1 color change.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

red514 said:


> That's the thing, he wants to do a color change from white to yellow.
> It doesn't take long to do a color change from white to yellow, very little cleaning needed, so this makes the request very reasonable. We only charged 5$/color for a color change and there was no minimums required for a 1 color change.


No problem I read the post to mean the design was a 2 color yellow and white.


----------

